# What is a leitmotiv?



## xv12commander (Mar 27, 2019)

Hi everyone! I know the answer...  I've made a video in which I've tried to explain simply what a leitmotiv actually is, to an audience of non-expert people. What do you thing? I know, I don't have much editing experience...anyway I'd be glad to receive suggestions or comments!


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

*What is a leitmotiv?*

I think it's a motorized lightsaber. Right? [From _The Wisdom of Obi-Wan Kenobi_.]


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Leitmotif


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

A leitmotif is the opposite of a darkmotif and helpful when traveling on moonless nights. Everyone runs around with their own musical theme so they can be identified and sorted out in a cast of thousands, including the Rhinemaidens. This can be helpful when an opera lasts 16 hours and there are few intermissions after the doors have been suddenly padlocked. Everyone in the world is born with a leitmotif but they might not happen to find themselves in an epic opera written by a man who could not stop talking. —Lark


----------



## mikeh375 (Sep 7, 2017)

To light up the room when switched on to the best of the bulbs abilities.

(Is this a contender for the worst pun on TC?)


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

mikeh375 said:


> To light up the room when switched on to the best of the bulbs abilities.
> 
> (Is this a contender for the worst pun on TC?)


No. How about "it's like a normal Motif, but with half the calories"?


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT (Oct 25, 2010)

xv12commander said:


> Hi everyone! I know the answer...  I've made a video in which I've tried to explain simply what a leitmotiv actually is, to an audience of non-expert people. What do you thing? I know, I don't have much editing experience...anyway I'd be glad to receive suggestions or comments!


A nice, succinct video! It made me smile because it reminded me of my eldest nephew instantly spotting an almost subliminal version of the Darth Vader motif, as Anakin Skywalker evolved into Darth Vader in _Revenge of the Sith_. As my nephew had only just turned 7 at the time I was very impressed


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

SONNET CLV said:


> *What is a leitmotiv?*
> 
> I think it's a motorized lightsaber. Right? [From _The Wisdom of Obi-Wan Kenobi_.]


Anyhow, I heard something somewhere from someone about leitmotivs being used in the _Star Wars_ movies, so I must be right. Right?


----------



## Alfacharger (Dec 6, 2013)

SONNET CLV said:


> Anyhow, I heard something somewhere from someone about leitmotivs being used in the _Star Wars_ movies, so I must be right. Right?


:lol:

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1xJ0Jj-mLfOPUCtcAm_HDGIkFwvHL5gbX/view


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

The leiter the motiv, the heavier the opera.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

Woodduck said:


> The leiter the motiv, the heavier the opera.


The leiter the motiv, the heavier the opera singer. (Remember -- the opera ain't over until …)


----------



## xv12commander (Mar 27, 2019)

Thanks! Your story is impressive! It actually shows how powerful and direct the leitmotiv language is, it can be understood or "felt" even by a child... Anyway I've made several videos about star wars since J. Williams uses a lot this tecnique, maybe I've also covered that moment, if you search on the channel you'll find out!


----------



## xv12commander (Mar 27, 2019)

Reichstag aus LICHT said:


> A nice, succinct video! It made me smile because it reminded me of my eldest nephew instantly spotting an almost subliminal version of the Darth Vader motif, as Anakin Skywalker evolved into Darth Vader in _Revenge of the Sith_. As my nephew had only just turned 7 at the time I was very impressed


Thanks! Your story is impressive! It actually shows how powerful and direct the leitmotiv language is, it can be understood or "felt" even by a child... Anyway I've made several videos about star wars since J. Williams uses a lot this tecnique, maybe I've also covered that moment, if you search on the channel you'll find out!


----------



## Spy Car (Nov 15, 2017)

xv12commander said:


> Hi everyone! I know the answer...  I've made a video in which I've tried to explain simply what a leitmotiv actually is, to an audience of non-expert people. What do you thing? I know, I don't have much editing experience...anyway I'd be glad to receive suggestions or comments!


As a person who made a nice career as an editor in Hollywood (as well as a fan of Richard Wagner), I think you are being unduly modest.

Nice job!

Bill


----------



## Spy Car (Nov 15, 2017)

xv12commander said:


> Hi everyone! I know the answer...  I've made a video in which I've tried to explain simply what a leitmotiv actually is, to an audience of non-expert people. What do you thing? I know, I don't have much editing experience...anyway I'd be glad to receive suggestions or comments!


As a person who made a nice career as an editor in Hollywood (as well as a fan of Richard Wagner, I think you are being unduly modest.

Nice job!

Bill


----------



## xv12commander (Mar 27, 2019)

Thanks to everyone!


----------



## xv12commander (Mar 27, 2019)

Larkenfield said:


> A leitmotif is the opposite of a darkmotif and helpful when traveling on moonless nights. Everyone runs around with their own musical theme so they can be identified and sorted out in a cast of thousands, including the Rhinemaidens. This can be helpful when an opera lasts 16 hours and there are few intermissions after the doors have been suddenly padlocked. Everyone in the world is born with a leitmotif but they might not happen to find themselves in an epic opera written by a man who could not stop talking. -Lark


That's funny ahah


----------



## xv12commander (Mar 27, 2019)

Reichstag aus LICHT said:


> A nice, succinct video! It made me smile because it reminded me of my eldest nephew instantly spotting an almost subliminal version of the Darth Vader motif, as Anakin Skywalker evolved into Darth Vader in _Revenge of the Sith_. As my nephew had only just turned 7 at the time I was very impressed


Yep, that's exactly what I meant! John Williams did so very often and I've made some videos on my channel about it  



Your nephew must have a careful ear!


----------



## xv12commander (Mar 27, 2019)

Spy Car said:


> As a person who made a nice career as an editor in Hollywood (as well as a fan of Richard Wagner, I think you are being unduly modest.
> 
> Nice job!
> 
> Bill


Hei thank you really, it's most valuable since it comes from you then! But it's true I have no real experience in editing, what I learnt is self-taught, however I'm gettin better


----------

